# Constant fatigue problem



## king_lesley (Sep 29, 2003)

Does anyone have a problem with fatigue? I just graduated from college, started a new job a year ago, and have just begun taking grad classes at night. I eat healthy (eating only things I should be eating for IBS) and take a multivitamin, get 8 hours of sleep a night, work out every other day, and I still can't seem to make it through the day.Any advice? I heard that iron might be helpful, but I don't know how much to take and I don't want it to affect my IBS...ThanksLesley


----------



## hells_angels_y2k (Sep 24, 2003)

I get this but only very recently. Was diagnosed with IBS only about a month ago but have recently not been ably to stay awake throughout the day. I was wondering if it had anything to do with being on my period this last week or whether it is IBS related. Also, I got no period pain at all this week, was wondering if that was related to my meds (spasmodics)?Anyone know the answer to mine and Lesleys questions? Please helo if you do. Thanks...


----------



## king_lesley (Sep 29, 2003)

Just to add on to my original post, I'm on Zelnorm...that might have something to do with it.Is anyone else on Zelnorm noticing they're extra tired no matter what they do?


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

Off the top of my head, I cannot remember if one of the side effects of Zelnorm is fatigue. However, I was on it for a little over a month and stopped taking it about a month ago, and when I was on it, I had the same problem you do-- I would get a good night's sleep, but the next day, I would crash in the afternoon. It might have something to do with the Zelnorm. It might also have something to do with the IBS in general as well, though, because sometimes I get tired even now when I've slept well the night before.


----------



## asian_girl (Aug 22, 2003)

hi lesley , it seems as though you have much more energy than me. i dont have any energy to go work out. maybe it could be the medicine youre taking. look into that. and also, do you work out in the mornings????


----------



## king_lesley (Sep 29, 2003)

No, I work out after work, and only a couple of times a week when I can muster up the energy. It's hard enough waking up at 6:00, I can't even imagine waking up earlier! I guess it might be that I eat lunch really early (11:00 am), and by the time I get off at 4 I don't have any energy left. I was just wondering if anyone knew of a vitamin or supplement I could take that wouldn't affect my IBS-C that would help me maintain my energy level. I know how good exercise is for IBS, but it's really hard when all you want to do is go to bed after work.


----------



## chrisgeorge (Feb 28, 2003)

lesley1,Besides a multi-vitamin, you might consider royal jelly, as long as you're not allergic to bee pollen. Not only rich in complex B vitamins, its known as a natural energy booster. Take in the morning thou, don't want to disturb your night ZZZZZZ's!


----------



## KatieCC (Aug 27, 2002)

Are you drinking enoiugh water? Being under-hydrated will make you tired and lethargic faster than anything, and if you're having alot of D you are losing water faster.Kate


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hi Urban Escape, not sure ive seen you here before, tell us a little about yourself??Bee Pollen?I didn't know bees made pollen lol.Anyway, i am constantly tired as well and i just can't sleep at night. My sleep patterns are all messed up. Definately make sure you drink enough water- you don't want to get dehydrated. You might also like to make sure that you are eating properly. If you dont eat properly then im pretty sure that would make you tired also.When i couldn't sleep a friend of mine bought me, like an eye mask for night times to block out the light. It actually worked too. Not sure thats really your problem though. Just thought i would mention it.nikki


----------



## chrisgeorge (Feb 28, 2003)

Hi Nikki.I was being polite in saying "bee pollen". Royal Jelly is the substance that's feed to bee larva that makes the difference between the larva becoming either a worker bee, drone or a queen bee. Usually in a hive 5 or 6 larvae are feed royal jelly making them queen bees. Then its a fight between them to see who runs the hive.Technically speaking, royal jelly is the "spit" of nursing bees which contains various enzymes and pollen.Much more appetizing to say "bee pollen" wouldn't you agree.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hmm...righto.YOu still don't say much about yourself? What are your symptoms and the like? Are you at college?Im at college in the UK.nikki


----------



## iambalthazar (Mar 14, 2003)

Fatigue is a huge problem for me. I can't seem to shake this tired feeling, no matter what I do. I'm restless and it drives me mad. My classes this quarter are online, so it isn't messing me up for school, but I have been feeling really bad when I wake up in the morning. Sluggish, sick, just not good.


----------



## king_lesley (Sep 29, 2003)

Thanks for all of the advice. So where can I find this royal jelly? I live in Indiana near Chicago.


----------



## chrisgeorge (Feb 28, 2003)

Royal Jelly can be found in any Health store - even Walmart carries it. Its not expensive. Good Luck.


----------



## hells_angels_y2k (Sep 24, 2003)

Is anyone thats suffering with this fatigue thing on Mebeverine? I started taking these about a month ago and before then I was fine. I mean, my IBS was a problem obviously, and caused sleep problems but now its the other way, I cant get enough. I could have 12 hours sleep in a night and then the next day I'll be falling asleep by about 3pm and in bed fast asleep by 9.30pm. It's stupid and irritating, Becuase I'm not spending time with my blokie while im like this... constatly sleeping or knackered!Someone please help as I can't take this tiredness.


----------



## Sian T (May 23, 2003)

There is a big fatigue thread on the IBS bulletin board which might be of interest to some of you.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hmm...i never noticed fatigue while on mebeverine. I have however noticed that it doesn't make the slighest bit of difference to my symptoms. lol.Ask for something different. Its pants. lol.Also, it shouldn't be making you tired. Is there anything else yuo are taking at the moment?


----------



## hells_angels_y2k (Sep 24, 2003)

No, nothing, except now I'm taking vitamin supplement because of this tiredness. I asked to be put on something else and to also be put onto some anti-anxiety pills and I got the simple answer of NO to both. I hate my doctor. Mind you, I saw a different doc to my normal one when I asked for this and she was a stupid useless cow who my sis saw for a different reason a few days later and she asked all the same questions and gave all the same responses - my sis went cos she couldnt sleep, I went cos I couldn't get enough - opposite reasons to visit doc, same response... stupid cow.I may book an appointment to see my proper doctor who I haven't seen for ages - didn't even see him for diagnosis of IBS - and see what he says.Point of message - MEBEVERINE IS ****!


----------

